# Your craft show policies - humor



## dixiedragon (Apr 20, 2016)

My mom wood turns. At our recent craft show, two woodturners came to our booth and chatted for a while. About wood. So now I have a policy that the poor saps who are accompanying the wood turners and stand patiently while their parent (in one case) or spouse (in the other) rambles on about band saws, chucks, and wood specially ordered from Hawaii, they get free stuff from me. Because I feel their pain. Sorry, kid, I can't make your dad stop talking about the one time he found an awesome oak tree cut into the perfect size chunks - but maybe this tube of mint chocolate chip lip balm will help a bit.

Anybody else?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 20, 2016)

Sorta similar?

I had a craft show this Sunday (I know, weird day for a single day show) and the 1 non-vendor who stopped by my booth was asking about how I make soap and that they are interested in making it. I spent a good 5 minutes talking them up about it (I always love sharing what I know!). 

The man felt so bad about "taking up my time"; he ended up buying a bar of soap. Mind you, I was at a 6 hour event where only 7 non-vendor customers showed up.  I found that funny.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 20, 2016)

He sounds nice!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 20, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sorta similar?
> 
> Mind you, I was at a 6 hour event where only 7 non-vendor customers showed up.  I found that funny.



Ohhhhh galaxy, I've been to craft fairs like that. You're almost begging someone to come up and talk to you, even if they don't buy anything! Actually, that's how I've made some good friends with other vendors. We pull our chairs closer so we can talk, and by the end of the day, it's like you've known them all your life. 

When I do craft fairs, at some point, there will always be someone, who picks up bar after bar, sniffing and commenting about how nice the soaps smell. They ask prices, maybe look in their purse. They linger, and you can tell that they like it, but maybe don't have the money to spend. So I say, "I have a policy that the first person wearing purple gets a free bar." Or a hat, or whatever they happen to be wearing. Sometimes it's an older person, sometimes a teenager. It may make them happy, but it really makes my day.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 20, 2016)

When I was a vendor at a midwest (USA) horse fair a few years back, I had a lady who really, really, REALLY wanted one of the leather "Cowboy Crosses" that I make. It was clear she truly didn't have the money -- something told me that she was living on the edge. 

I took a chance and let her take it on an IOU, thinking the at the time that I would never get paid. It was one of those unusual moments in my life where I truly thought this gal needed that reminder of her faith way more than I needed the money (it cost only about $18.) 

Two years later she sent me payment in full and a lovely thank you card explaining how much the cross had helped her survive a rough patch.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 20, 2016)

Deanna - wow. Just wow. What an amazing story. Random acts of kindness and senseless acts of beauty!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 20, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Ohhhhh galaxy, I've been to craft fairs like that. You're almost begging someone to come up and talk to you, even if they don't buy anything! Actually, that's how I've made some good friends with other vendors. We pull our chairs closer so we can talk, and by the end of the day, it's like you've known them all your life.
> 
> When I do craft fairs, at some point, there will always be someone, who picks up bar after bar, sniffing and commenting about how nice the soaps smell. They ask prices, maybe look in their purse. They linger, and you can tell that they like it, but maybe don't have the money to spend. So I say, "I have a policy that the first person wearing purple gets a free bar." Or a hat, or whatever they happen to be wearing. Sometimes it's an older person, sometimes a teenager. It may make them happy, but it really makes my day.




It actually ended up being ok though. The vendors became my best customers.  I gave a few of them a discount. And one of them was a repeat customer!

DeeAnna, 
That's one of the most incredible stories I've ever heard! That was really kind of you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 20, 2016)

At some craft fairs if the vendors didn't buy from each other, few of us would have many (any?) sales. It's good to be decent to the other vendors -- I never know when they'll be my best customers!

"...So I say, 'I have a policy that the first person wearing purple gets a free bar.'..." 

Love that idea!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 20, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> When I was a vendor at a midwest (USA) horse fair a few years back, I had a lady who really, really, REALLY wanted one of the leather "Cowboy Crosses" that I make. It was clear she truly didn't have the money -- something told me that she was living on the edge.
> 
> I took a chance and let her take it on an IOU, thinking the at the time that I would never get paid. It was one of those unusual moments in my life where I truly thought this gal needed that reminder of her faith way more than I needed the money (it cost only about $18.)
> 
> Two years later she sent me payment in full and a lovely thank you card explaining how much the cross had helped her survive a rough patch.


It feels good to be able to do something like that for someone you can tell needs it, even if you expect to never see the money. But when you heard from her after all that time, you know your gesture really meant something to her, for her to remember and to want to thank you, even though she probably thought you had written off the $18 long ago. It meant enough for her to reach out and let you know how much it had meant at a rough point in her life. We all have lows like that at one time or another, and sometimes all it takes is for one person to reach out and give us hope that the world is still a good place. I'm sure she will never forget your kindness.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 21, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> When I was a vendor at a midwest (USA) horse fair a few years back, I had a lady who really, really, REALLY wanted one of the leather "Cowboy Crosses" that I make. It was clear she truly didn't have the money -- something told me that she was living on the edge.
> 
> I took a chance and let her take it on an IOU, thinking the at the time that I would never get paid. It was one of those unusual moments in my life where I truly thought this gal needed that reminder of her faith way more than I needed the money (it cost only about $18.)
> 
> Two years later she sent me payment in full and a lovely thank you card explaining how much the cross had helped her survive a rough patch.



Wow. Thank you for sharing this story, what a faith booster! I think I needed that


----------



## SparksnFlash (Apr 21, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> When I was a vendor at a midwest (USA) horse fair a few years back, I had a lady who really, really, REALLY wanted one of the leather "Cowboy Crosses" that I make. It was clear she truly didn't have the money -- something told me that she was living on the edge.
> 
> I took a chance and let her take it on an IOU, thinking the at the time that I would never get paid. It was one of those unusual moments in my life where I truly thought this gal needed that reminder of her faith way more than I needed the money (it cost only about $18.)
> 
> Two years later she sent me payment in full and a lovely thank you card explaining how much the cross had helped her survive a rough patch.



That sent chills up my arm and brought a (happy) tear to my eye.  Your $18.00 (which probably cost less to make) and your kind heart, changed two lives that day.  You will never forget her, or the fullness in your heart, and she will never forget you.  I wonder how many other lives were changed because of the positive energy generated that day.   I also wonder, did you sit down and weep when you got the $ and the note?  I would have.  

BTW - my day is already brighter for having read your post.  Thank you!


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 21, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> When I was a vendor at a midwest (USA) horse fair a few years back, I had a lady who really, really, REALLY wanted one of the leather "Cowboy Crosses" that I make. It was clear she truly didn't have the money -- something told me that she was living on the edge.
> 
> I took a chance and let her take it on an IOU, thinking the at the time that I would never get paid. It was one of those unusual moments in my life where I truly thought this gal needed that reminder of her faith way more than I needed the money (it cost only about $18.)
> 
> Two years later she sent me payment in full and a lovely thank you card explaining how much the cross had helped her survive a rough patch.



Thanks for sharing!  Very cool!


----------

